
Are You Ready for the Financial Crisis of 2019? - trueduke
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/10/style/2019-financial-crisis.html
======
nabla9
Good thing about the next financial crisis and next recession that follows it
is that everybody saw it coming.

You have Bernanke, Roubini, Minerd, Tudor, Rogers, Pinto,... just about
everybody saying that there will be recession around 2020 with high
probability. WSJ survey among economists says the same. IMF predicts
"slowdown" around 2020 too (more careful language).

It's not difficult prediction to make. So many indicators point that way.
Yield curve, market cap to GDP ratio, Real Potential GDP versus Real GDP, ...

When the economy reaches full capacity utilization, it either gradually slows
and settles to the equilibrium or it overshoots and then corrects. Usually it
overshoots and corrects.

